# I got my baby today! Her name is Penelope(:



## plineapple (May 30, 2011)

I finally got my baby girl today and she is so cute! Penelope is a pinto hedgehog. The breeder lived about an hour away and the wait was killing me! When I got there the breeder gave me a bag of food which was Meow mix :roll: . Penelope's skin looks very dry and her nails need clipping. On the way home she got car sick, I felt so bad for her! But all in all we made it home safe and she is currently exploring her new home! She seems to like all the space :lol: I cant wait for all the memories along the road and im excited to share them with everyone!


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

aw congratulations! so precious! =D


----------



## plineapple (May 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

she looks so adorable! i cant wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a cute name! I'm sorry she got car sick. Hopefully she won't have to travel much in the future. I love her name.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, she's a stunner!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is a little angel!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats! I would love to see some pics of her and her setup (so I can steal some ideas lol)  If she has dry ears along with dry skin try to get some Bag Balm. I think it was Larry who reccomended it to me and after one application Quinn's ears weren't tattered anymore. I try to get it on her skin but its difficult. But give it a try by spreading her quills and to get rub it on her skin.


----------



## plineapple (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will try to limit her travels in the future, since she doesn't like it. The Bag Balm is a great idea, thanks! Today I will try to get more pictures of her and I will defiantly post more!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

congrats on your gorgeous girl!

FYI/FWIW...i have had 2 babies who were car sick & hated car travel. both outgrew it. one by the time he was 4-5 months old. the other took much longer - he was over a year...& he much preferred air travel to ground travel. now he does not care. so it is possible as she gets older & more secure & more used to the motion & the world in general, she may not be car sick/ may not mind traveling. 

watch her behavior when you do travel...she will tell you.& no matter what, you are both in for a wonderful time together!


----------



## plineapple (May 30, 2011)

Hopefully Penelope will outgrow it also  Thanks!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Love her name! Penelope is a doll, congrats


----------



## plineapple (May 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

